# Vibratory drum roller



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I am looking at getting a vibratory drum roller. Usually I rent a 10-ton (84" drum) roller when I need one. I have a large condo project that will require a roller quite a bit. I figure that if I get a 5 ton (54" drum) roller that will cover me for the road work, compaction inside of foundation holes that need gravel & any commercial work I pick up. Looking for opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

We use a Bomag 142 that has a 56 inch drum and have no problems. We compact commercial flats and parking lots and are required to meet compaction benchmarks that are checked with a nucular density gauge. So far no problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

The 5 ton may be half the weight, but the centrifugal force will be a quarter of the 10 ton in most brands. Somewhere around 15,000 lbs of force compared to 60,000 lbs.

So it will depend on what you are compacting and how much.

Also you never really want to compact inside of a foundation if you don't have to. It is easier to set up the elevation of your pad for the slab and level and compact it, then dig for your footings, then have the foundation and stem walls poured. This way you will have a perfect pad for the slab and all you have to do is fill in the edges and compact with hoe pac or walk behind.

We own a Cat CS563 vibratory roller, 84" drum and about 25,000 lbs.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

We use both we have a bomag 142 which is great for smaller work and have a cat 563 and 2 dynapac CA 251 ten ton rollers if your going to buy a machine to use for everything go with the ten ton machine its worth it


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Working inside a foundation, you will prolly want to use a reversible vib plate. We have a CS-553 and I wouldn't own anything less than a 84".


----------

